# new local 332 member???



## mexicanelectrican (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have been a member lurking on this forum for a few months now, but this is my first post so take it easy on me. It has taken me nearly eight months to get to this point in the apprenticeship program application process for the IBEW local 332 of Santa Clara county. I have applied, passed the entrance exam, and finally completed the oral interview just a little more than 1 week ago. 
Today i received a letter in the mail from the JATC with my interview score and states that my name will be added to the list of eligible applicants and will be held on this list for the next (2) years. When there is a need for new electrical apprentices , the list will be ranked based on this score, and then applicants will be placed with employers as needed drawing from the top of the list etc etc. 
What exactly does this mean? Other than the fact that I'm on a waiting list, am I in? Am i now a union member or is union membership only start upon employment? At what point do the JATC training classes start? What should i make of this letter?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

No new apprentice classes are scheduled to start in our local yet (595.) I'm sure 332 is in the same position.

There just is not enough work to put the existing apprentices to work right now.

Hopefully a new class will begin later this year.


----------



## mexicanelectrican (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks jay. I'm fully aware of the current job market situation, but what exactly is this letter saying? When do i actually become a part of the union? What are they trying to tell me in this letter? i mean other than there being very little work, this is a good thing, right? good thing as opposed to completely bombing the interview and not being considered at all you know what i mean????


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

You've met all the qualifications to enroll in the apprenticeship and when your number is up you will be called to begin your apprenticeship. 

You are not yet a union member or even an apprentice. 

It may be beneficial to apply as a shop hand at some of the signatory shops in San Jose. There you will learn tools and material while still making some money until the classes begin again.

We are beginning to see steady calls into our hall and several projects are now beginning to get awarded that should help the situation out.

Hang in there and congratulations on your acceptance!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You could always call the apprenticeship program and ask them..


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mexicanelectrican said:


> Hey everyone! I have been a member lurking on this forum for a few months now, but this is my first post so take it easy on me. It has taken me nearly eight months to get to this point in the apprenticeship program application process for the IBEW local 332 of Santa Clara county. I have applied, passed the entrance exam, and finally completed the oral interview just a little more than 1 week ago.
> Today i received a letter in the mail from the JATC with my interview score and states that my name will be added to the list of eligible applicants and will be held on this list for the next (2) years. When there is a need for new electrical apprentices , the list will be ranked based on this score, and then applicants will be placed with employers as needed drawing from the top of the list etc etc.
> What exactly does this mean? Other than the fact that I'm on a waiting list, am I in? Am i now a union member or is union membership only start upon employment? At what point do the JATC training classes start? What should i make of this letter?


You become a member once you are working and have been sworn in. Do you know your ranking? (IE: 24th from a list of 250... ?)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

LGLS, welcome back, at least one person missed you.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> LGLS, welcome back, at least one person missed you.


Everyone misses me, that's the only reason I'm still here! :laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Everyone misses me, that's the only reason I'm still here! :laughing:


Yep, we just miss you too much.

:gun_bandana::2guns: :wacko:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Yep, we just miss you too much.
> 
> :gun_bandana::2guns: :wacko:


Yep, miss me with every shot so far! :laughing:


----------



## mexicanelectrican (Jul 4, 2009)

By the way, to follow up on this old thread, I did end up getting a second interview almost 2 years after making 39th on the wait list. I've been a union electricians apprentice in the inside JM wireman program. So far it's been awesome.


----------

